# Window trim



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

How about some photos?

DM


----------



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

I will take some and post. My digital camera was stolen so I will have to take with my phone so they may not be the best.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Not sure how you would finish a window trim off with sheet rock thats would be a new one to me.

You could do 3" wood, either stainable (my preference) or paintable, but you have to be aware that to do trim work you need the proper equipment, at a minimum a good saw.

Mark


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You will add a lot of value and enjoyment to your home with upgraded trims and perhaps new interior doors.

Post pictures of the ranch moldings you have now---Original house might be plaster---Skim coating might take car of the old surface.


----------



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

Mark,

I have access to any equipment I need as a buddy of mine is a remodeling contractor. 

From what I can remember, some of the newer homes I have seen did not have window trim inside. I could be dreaming something up though...


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

There are all kinds of ways to trim windows and what might look great in one house will look out of place in another. 

If you Google "window trim" and look at the images you’ll get endless ideas. If you see something you like you can post it here and we can help you make your window look like the one you chose.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

gjones said:


> Mark,
> 
> From what I can remember, some of the newer homes I have seen did not have window trim inside. I could be dreaming something up though...


No I have seen windows dressed without the use of casing, but, the wall openning was built with that consideration, as your windows already have casings, it would be more pratical to just replace those.

Mark


----------



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

Mark,

That may be what I saw. I may just have to stick with some sort of trim and redo the casings later.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I've seen metal bead edges on windows as well as curved. 
Not my preference though. I like hardwood trim. 

DM


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

I've seen it done without any trim. Something like this:









IMO, it's quite a risk since drywall is so susceptible to water. I'd imagine that this setup would also be prone to cracking...


----------



## MsFinnegan (Aug 12, 2011)

I have an 80's contemporary home & just had all the window & door trim & baseboards removed! Some I had a plasterer "wrap" with plaster & painted to match the walls (so the paint goes from the walls to the inside of the window sills, leaving just the window trim wood.) This was super expensive. 
On other windows & doors I plastered in the gap between the wooden door & window jam (plaster NOT joint compound-too soft) then used a 3/4" x 3/8" wood trim piece to go over the crack. It needs to be covered because as your house heats & cools the walls do shift slightly. I painted the trim to match the walls leaving only the insides if the windows wood (but you could stain the wood too, to match your style). The look is very rich & custom. It's also super easy to cut & install. It will take longer than the old fashioned trim option but it's a trade with expense...sometimes time is money!
Best of luck.


----------



## MsFinnegan (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll post a photo if you are interested...let me know.


----------



## gjones (Aug 21, 2011)

I would love to see a few pictures. Thanks!!


----------



## MsFinnegan (Aug 12, 2011)

*3/4" TRIM painted to match the Walls*

Here is a photo of the plaster wrapped windows, skylights and doors... this cost a small fortune, but totally worth it for the 'high traffic' rooms...


----------



## MsFinnegan (Aug 12, 2011)

*TRIM in progress...*

Once I tapped off the wood that would still be exposed, I filled the 'crack' from the rough-out cut of the doors/windows with plaster then sanded the plaster BEFORE I removed the tape. I then painted the wall up to the edge of the wood. I painted the trim separately [before I miter cut the trim - seriously, I cut the trim with an x-acto blade]


----------



## MsFinnegan (Aug 12, 2011)

*finished TRIM*

And here is the finished TRIM! More timely, less costly, exactly the look I was going for! [You could use a stained trim if that fits the style of your home better too!] I found that painted the same color as the wall, generally it 'goes away'... especially at night when the sun isn't casting shadows.
I hope all this helped. Let me know if you have any other questions or need details of any photos!
Good Luck!


----------



## 25thmustang (Sep 1, 2010)

It should be very straight forward to remove the old trim carefully, and apply new trim in whatever style you desire. I used my already in place colonial trim, and added to it to make it look custom. Cost a lot less, less work, and the results were what I wanted.


----------



## MsFinnegan (Aug 12, 2011)

did you see this??
i'm unsure if it ever made it to our conversation...

http://www.diychatroom.com/f15/window-trim-116712/index2/#post743793


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That narrow trim makes it look like a mobil home.
Another way to soften the look of sheetrock returned jams is to install rounded not 90% outside corners. It's as simple as nailing it up and applying drywall compound like on any corner.


----------

